# mass air flow sensor???



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i just got an email from a guy at apc and he wants to know if the ga16i has a mass airflow sensor so that i may be able to get the adapter for the intake.

i don't think it does but then again i could be wrong again


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes, it does.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

thanks and where might i find it in the intakeducting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Got a Haynes manual? I'm not familiar enough with your engine to tell you. I could look it up for ya, but I'd rather just tell you to. ;> hehe..


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

I could be wrong too, but I don't believe my '89 with the ga16i has a mass air flow sensor. I'll check my FSM when I get home tonight. There isn't anything under the hood that looks like a MAF sensor to me. At least nothing that would get in the way of any intake modification.

If you're looking at the adapter from apc that fits on the Nissan Hardbody pickup, I saw the picture on their web sight and it looks like the right thing to do the job.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *i just got an email from a guy at apc and he wants to know if the ga16i has a mass airflow sensor so that i may be able to get the adapter for the intake.
> 
> i don't think it does but then again i could be wrong again *


 *****The mass airflow sensor on the GA16i and the E16i for that matter, is located in the throttle body injector itself. There is no such thing as an adapter for it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually, the GA16i has no true MAF. I was reading the Haynes manual the other day, and only the MPFI engines have a MAF. The TBI intake has some sort of different sensor, called an airflow meter under the throttle body and works slighly different than a MAF. BTW, MAF sensors are pieces of junk, makes life harder to put on forced induction.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Actually, the GA16i has no true MAF. *


 :bs: Sorry, I couldn't resist. I've been wanting to use that icon for quite some time.  Airflow meters and Mass airflow sensors are essentially the same thing. They both use a hot wire to measure the amount of air entering the engine. Same difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

blownb310, you're right. Airflow meters and Mass airflow sensors are essentially the same. What rice rocket(soon) is concerned about however is whether or not it will interfere with an adapter. The ga16i uses a "hot film" type of Airflow sensor which is internal to the throtlebody, therefore it will not interfere with the mod he is asking about.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

JonHasAn89SE said:


> *blownb310, you're right. Airflow meters and Mass airflow sensors are essentially the same. What rice rocket(soon) is concerned about however is whether or not it will interfere with an adapter. The ga16i uses a "hot film" type of Airflow sensor which is internal to the throtlebody, therefore it will not interfere with the mod he is asking about. *


 ***** Well said.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

this is the mod i am talking about
http://www.4apc.net/home.htm
you'll have to go to the intkaes section to see it


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

I checked out that intake last night too, rocket... the hardbody looks right, but will it work for a ga16i??? The "can" that sits on top of the TB is prob. right, but what about the intake "pipe"... is the routing correct? Anybody have a definitive answer? Also, I hate to keep bringing up my prelude past, but battery relocation to the trunk was real big with that crowd to free up space for enclosed cold air intakes, turbos, portable welders, what have you. (Not the welders, offroad slip-sorry!). Sound feasable?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*MAF*

It's all about location, and funtion. True, MAF work like airflow meters, but airflow meters measure all incoming ait to the intake. MAF measure the air at the airfilter element, but there is also quite a bit of unmeasured air that meets the intake, and also measures temperature, airflow meters act more like MAP sensors. BTW, how do i get to the intake sections with that link?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

http://www.4apc.net/parts_html/images/Intakes_Filters/15-1055A_L.jpg

that is what it looks like there is a little thing near the top right hand corner with a arrow click on the arrow and scroll down.

i was going to have an exhast shop bend me up the right intake tube and but a kand n or accel kool blue cone filter


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey, check out this link:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september99/babyhuey.shtml


----------

